# Las Vegas - must sees?



## Yelkcub (Mar 10, 2009)

Been before six years ago and never made it out of casino and nightclubs.

Any must sees I shouldn't miss this time around. 

There for six days from Friday.

Ithangew.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 10, 2009)

All of it. Seriously 

Where you staying?

I go most Xmas's and plan to go for my Birthday in June.

If you like your UFO's... go 150 miles north:












and the Hoover Dam too.


----------



## Yelkcub (Mar 10, 2009)

Staying at Caeasar's Palace.

Any idea what that's like? Stayed at the MgM Grand about 5 years ago on another stag do and that was ok.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 10, 2009)

Siegfried and Roy's little Tiger/Dolphin Park in Treasure Island. (Although the Black Panther looked very sad 

The Lion habitat in MGM Grand.

Stratosphere (All the way to the top, maybe try the restaurant up there)

Eat in Craftsteak in the MGM Grand, amazing Wagyu Beef.

(I'll add as I remember)


----------



## Yelkcub (Mar 10, 2009)

Cheers mate!


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 10, 2009)

I want to go to vegas

*jealous*


----------



## Kanda (Mar 10, 2009)

Yelkcub said:


> Staying at Caeasar's Palace.
> 
> Any idea what that's like? Stayed at the MgM Grand about 5 years ago on another stag do and that was ok.



Ceasars is good, not stayed there though so no idea on rooms, obviously pop next door and check out the Bellagio fountains. There's a big posh shopping center attached to Ceasars too. 

Don't pay to go into the Ferarri showroom in the Wynn. Unless you really want to.

Make sure you spend an evening in the proper Old Town, Freemont lightshow experience, have a flutter in Binions and the old brat pack casinos' They're dirt cheap but not up to the same standard as the mega 'sinos.  Croupiers and staff here are a lot older and have a lot of fun and share a lot of history.

Hire a Ford Mustang to go to Hoover Dam if the weather is nice. 

Helicopter tours: Not massively cheap. I went for the full tour down to the bottom, but I'd been up all night on a coke binge with the g/f and she threw up all the way  So didn't really appreciate it 

If you like your Vegas clubbing, get over to Palms resort on a saturday and buy the *all club* pass. It's about $50 and gets you priority queuing and into all the clubs at the resort. Go to Ghostbar for some cocktails and enjoy the view.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 10, 2009)

We had no money so everything we saw was free, and we mainly did a lot of wandering for the 7 days we were there. If you can take a copter ride to the Hoover Dam/Lake Mead that would be excellent, even just taking a copter ride over the strip (used to be a couple of little places right alongside the strip where you could sidle on up and book them - this is 7 years ago so not sure what's changed since then). 

We stayed at the Luxor in the pyramid, which was fanstastic. Went to Ceaser's Palace a few times, loved the Cheesecake Factory there  I guess you've got to ride the various rollercoasters - NY,NY, Strat, Circusx2 etc. The Freemont St experience - we sadly didn't experience on our trip as it was a helluva trek from the Luxor and we didn't have the money to get cabs (and were scared of public transport not being very experienced travellers )

Is the Blue Man Group still there? I suppose you have to do that, seeing as though it's been part of Vegas for nearly a decade. And that magician chap, I forget his name, I want to say Wayne somebody, but whatever.

Have fun


----------



## Kanda (Mar 10, 2009)

Ah yes... go see some shows apparently, I never bother. do the New York New York roolercoaster if the queue isn't too big. DO NOT go to Circus Circus unless you want to persuade you and your g/f to NEVER EVER have kids. (I took mine on purpose, she said: That's put me off kids for 6 months. Hence me going back in June for a top up of not wanting them for another 6 months )


----------



## Kanda (Mar 10, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> helluva trek from the Luxor and we didn't have the money to get cabs (and were scared of public transport not being very experienced travellers )



Blue man group is in the Venetian.

Use the MonoRail, it's quick.

Never get a cab down the strip, always ask them to go round, the traffic queues are huge.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 10, 2009)

Yelkcub said:


> Staying at Caeasar's Palace.
> 
> Any idea what that's like?



We stayed there when we got married - the pool area is brilliant 

There is an Irish bar at New York New York that serves good guiness and you can sit outside on the strip which is fun. The roller coaster at NYNY isn't all that. The rides at the top of the Stratopshere are much better but the place is a total dump and at the crappy end of the strip....


----------



## Kanda (Mar 10, 2009)

Mrs Miggins said:


> We stayed there when we got married - the pool area is brilliant
> 
> There is an Irish bar at New York New York that serves good guiness and you can sit outside on the strip which is fun. The roller coaster at NYNY isn't all that. The rides at the top of the Stratopshere are much better but the place is a total dump and at the crappy end of the strip....



The old rollercoaster @ Strat is gone, it's just some see-saw type rollercoaster that tosses you about 20 metres then tips you over the edge a bit... a bit crap.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 10, 2009)

Boooooo!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 10, 2009)

Been a few years since we went and I _so, so _want to go back

Our favourites where 

Shark Reef at the Mandalay Bay
The lobby ceiling and conservatory at the Bellagio (and the fountain display outside)
The whole Freemont Street experience
The shopping malls in the Aladdin and Venetian
The rather camp - with slightly scary commentary from S&R - Seigfried and Roy's Dolphin Habitat and Secret Garden at The Mirage
The Eiffel Tower Experience at Paris Las Vegas

Have a great time, I am very envious!


----------



## STFC (Mar 10, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Ceasars is good, not stayed there though so no idea on rooms, obviously pop next door and check out the Bellagio fountains. *There's a big posh shopping center attached to Ceasars too*.
> 
> Don't pay to go into the Ferarri showroom in the Wynn. Unless you really want to.
> 
> ...



The shopping centre at Ceasar's is mindblowing. It just goes on forever and ever and ever...

I second a trip 'downtown', you can get to Fremont Street on the bus from The Strip. The old-style casinos such as the Golden Nugget have a certain faded glamour, wandering around there is like being in that cop show set in the 60s, Crime Story I think it was called. Brilliant. The buffets are amazing too.


----------



## STFC (Mar 10, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Blue man group is in the Venetian.
> 
> *Use the MonoRail, it's quick.*
> 
> Never get a cab down the strip, always ask them to go round, the traffic queues are huge.



It's quick enough, but the stations are usually quite a walk from the casinos.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 10, 2009)

Ah fuck yeah, the buffets! MGM Grand Dinner buffet is amazing. Bellagio and Wynn one is highly rated too. They're at the upper end of the scale though, there are some REALLY cheap places to eat in the older casinos.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 10, 2009)

STFC said:


> It's quick enough, but the stations are usually quite a walk from the casinos.



The stations are at the back door to the Casinos aren't they?? 

It only goes down as far as Sahara though (from the MGM Grand). You can easily walk to Stratosphere from Sahara. There's a few quaint little wedding chapels down that part of the strip too.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 10, 2009)

My information may be a bit out of date, but I'm told you should definitely see Elvis and Tom Jones.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 10, 2009)

Barry Manilow is at the Hilton this year


----------



## heinous seamus (Mar 10, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Make sure you spend an evening in the proper Old Town, Freemont lightshow experience, have a flutter in Binions and the old brat pack casinos' They're dirt cheap but not up to the same standard as the mega 'sinos.  Croupiers and staff here are a lot older and have a lot of fun and share a lot of history.



Definitely do this. I had a great time in the golden nugget I think it was, cheap blackjack, and old lady playing the piano, 99c prawn cocktails and a burlesque girl dancing completely out of time with the music. 

Hiring a car is a good idea too. We went to the red rock canyon, and down through the valley of fire to the hoover dam. And up and down the strip about a dozen times.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 10, 2009)

Rides atop the Stratosphere
Hoover Dam
Fountains at Bellaglio


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 10, 2009)

I got the squits in the Cheesecake Factory in Ceasar's Palace. 

Las Vegas pretty much completely only smells of fried cheese.

The porn peddlers are funny and scary.

I like the cool misters that keep you lightly moist.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 10, 2009)

Oh i nearly forgot, Crazy Horses, by far the best lap dancing club in Vegas!!


----------



## Boczkowski (Mar 11, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> I got the squits in the Cheesecake Factory in Ceasar's Palace.


We couldn't get in - 2 hr wait! for a cake!? fuck off



> Las Vegas pretty much completely only smells of fried cheese.


and broken dreams, you forgot the broken dreams


> The porn peddlers are funny and scary.


Yep. I started collecting those cards they hand out so I could make a pack of cards with them



> I like the cool misters that keep you lightly moist.


the whatnow?

Go for some poker lessons - they are free and you can usually get a few hours fun for $20 if you stay for the game they try and drag you into afterwards (Excalibur & Binions are my suggestions  - DO NOT have any of the free food at the Excalibur poker room-fkn awful)

The Strat restrnt is good - lunchtimes is good - big views and it is usually half empty.

The light show at Fremont is great - keep your wallet in your front pocket tho' if you're gonna be spending ages looking at the sky/ceiling 'eh

erm, what else...I always wanted to go and fire machine guns - you get people handing money off vouchers out on the strip, and there is probably one in thise free magazines/advert/vchr booklet things that seem to be in the back of every cab you catch.

If Penn & Teller are still on at the Rio - go - it is good but you may have seen the tricks before - they were there in '05 when I was last there and have been there ever since.

I am sure there is an Elvis Museum off strip, and a Liberace museum if you like that kinda thing.

Circus Circus smells of animal and kiddy poo and is really fkn noisy, avoid unless you like that.

Taking lots of cash I assume?
Try all the games - the cheap tables obv.

I lost 12 hours playing poker one day - loved it.


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 11, 2009)

must. go. to. vegas.


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 11, 2009)

how long would you say is a good time to stay in vegas?


----------



## Kanda (Mar 11, 2009)

5 days.

You can get flight and hotel deals for 5-7 days for under £600


----------



## ouchmonkey (Mar 12, 2009)

Kanda said:


> 5 days.



tops - after that it'll start to make you insane


----------



## Kanda (Mar 12, 2009)

ouchmonkey said:


> tops - after that it'll start to make you insane



Well yeah, that's why I done a Jazz and drove up to Area 51


----------



## 1927 (Mar 12, 2009)

ouchmonkey said:


> tops - after that it'll start to make you insane



3 days is about my limit, but its an amazing place and I think everyone should try and get there atleast once, just to see it. After 3 days the perfect antidote is a drive across to LA, taking in Calico, or dropping straight down to San Diego and enjoying the drive upm the coast to San Fran.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Mar 12, 2009)

I see Kanda has covered just about everything. I knew it before i ever opened the thread 

If i think of anything particularly amazing i'll try and remember to post it.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 12, 2009)

MightyAphrodite said:


> I see Kanda has covered just about everything. I knew it before i ever opened the thread


----------



## Yelkcub (Mar 20, 2009)

Cheers all! 

Was amazing!


----------



## Kanda (Mar 20, 2009)

Details ffs!!!


----------



## Yelkcub (Mar 20, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Details ffs!!!



Stretch hummers, guestlist and immediate entry at every club, hotel rooms all upgraded to huge suites with pianos after quiet words with reception, Sunday afternoon pool party at MGM Grand's Wet Republic do. 

Hoover Dam, Grand Canyon, Freemont.

Oh, and eventually getting to the point of telling hookers in clubs that if they spoke to me again they should know I was charging for my time!


----------



## Kanda (Mar 20, 2009)

Nice one! Done in style


----------



## DMark (Apr 5, 2009)

Sorry I am so late to this party.
I have a website I created for friends and family that simply covers some of the basics.  Seems to be helpful for some people: www.dmarkslasvegas.com 
If you have any specific questions, let me know.

This is a very good time to come to Las Vegas - due to the economy, there are some fantastic deals to be had, especially if you can come here mid-week. Downtown "low-end, average" hotels are going for as little as $19 a night and even some of the high-end, luxury resorts are slashing prices - I believe Wynn Hotel was advertising rooms for $129 a night that normally go for $300.

Plus, the dollar is not particularly strong right now, so if you are coming with Euros or Pounds or whatever, you might even be able to calculate better savings over all.

I know Condor has cheap, non-stop flights from Frankfurt, and even Virgin has some great fares, especially from Manchester (also non-stop flight).


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 5, 2009)

Boczkowski said:


> We couldn't get in - 2 hr wait! for a cake!? fuck off



Didn't take us any time at all. We ate there 3 times in the 1 week we were there 


> and broken dreams, you forgot the broken dreams



Broken fried cheese dreams 



> Yep. I started collecting those cards they hand out so I could make a pack of cards with them



You should have stuck them all over your wall. That would look cool.



> the whatnow?



A lot of the big hotels have these little mister things that squirt a very, very fine mist of cool water over the sidewalk. When you walk past a bank of them in the middle of 100+degree August it's like a little slice of (fried cheese-smelling) heaven.


----------



## Augie March (Apr 8, 2009)

I think people have pretty much covered most of the bases here but if you can, hire a car and take a drive through the Nevada desert. A mate and I went to LA and drove from there to Vegas in a convertible (although having the top down is NOT a wise move unless you want to suffer crippling heat stroke). It was pretty damn cool.


----------



## Kanda (Apr 8, 2009)

Augie March said:


> A mate and I went to LA and drove from there to Vegas in a convertible (although having the top down is NOT a wise move unless you want to suffer crippling heat stroke). It was pretty damn cool.



Or snowed on as I was at Xmas


----------



## llantwit (Apr 10, 2009)

Sorry, no time to read the whole thread at the moment, but my vegas highlights in no particular order:

the duelling pianos at New York, New York
$3 steaks and $1 margheritas in the old casinos on Freemont
the down at heel charm of the old casinos on Freemont
the unbelievable kitsch of the Liberace museum
Venice and the gondolas
hotel buffets
Bryce Canyon and the Grand Canyon (for day trips - for the GC, I recommend doing a hummer trip to the Native American owned part of the canyon)
wandering around taking in the excess (everywhere)
seeing a Tom Jones show
not seeing a Barry Manillow/Celine Dion show
taking a tour of the strip in a limo at night
getting married

Oh, and the whole place is best if your half cut (especially on an unlikely-looking foot-long margherita).


----------



## 1927 (Apr 11, 2009)

llantwit said:


> Sorry, no time to read the whole thread at the moment, but my vegas highlights in no particular order:
> 
> the duelling pianos at New York, New York
> $3 steaks and $1 margheritas in the old casinos on Freemont
> ...



That all just looks odd coming from you! I will never quite see you in the same light again. Llantwit Vegas its gonna be form now on!


----------



## llantwit (Apr 11, 2009)

1927 said:


> That all just looks odd coming from you! I will never quite see you in the same light again. Llantwit Vegas its gonna be form now on!



I love Vegas. I'd go back tomorrow.
I did at least 4 of those things on my wedding day... had our wedding breakfast at the cheesecake factory... met Tom the voice, that day, as well.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 12, 2009)

llantwit said:


> I love Vegas. I'd go back tomorrow.
> I did at least 4 of those things on my wedding day... had our wedding breakfast at the cheesecake factory... met Tom the voice, that day, as well.



We're off to California for two weeks next month, missing the play-offs, but I think rather than the planned itinerary we may just hire a car and bomb down to Vegas as the deals on interenet are stupid. decent hotels for $17 a night, whereas we would be paying $100 in CA. Little 27 will love Vegas, he's in love with the lights on fruit machines, just imagine the peace we'll get staying in one big fruit machine for a week.


----------



## llantwit (Apr 12, 2009)

1927 said:


> We're off to California for two weeks next month, missing the play-offs, but I think rather than the planned itinerary we may just hire a car and bomb down to Vegas as the deals on interenet are stupid. decent hotels for $17 a night, whereas we would be paying $100 in CA. Little 27 will love Vegas, he's in love with the lights on fruit machines, just imagine the peace we'll get staying in one big fruit machine for a week.



It's always tempting.
Making me seriously jealous with hotel prices like that.
I'm trying to book a hotel in Chicago for late May, and it's all expensive as hell. Boo.
Have fun in Vegas if you go (be hard not to, ). I bet it's great for kids, too (weirdly).


----------



## Sadken (Apr 13, 2009)

See the midget porn bar.  And the firing range.


----------



## Sadken (Apr 13, 2009)

ouchmonkey said:


> tops - after that it'll start to make you insane



Not true.  I have done two stays, totalling 25 days.  Admittedly, with a hangover the "WHEEL! OF! FORTUNE! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!" machines do make you wanna die but it's like anywhere else and there are loads of things to see and do locally if you do your research beforehand.


----------



## Augie March (Apr 13, 2009)

Sadken said:


> See the midget porn bar.



I've been to Vegas twice now and why am I only hearing about this place now?


----------



## DMark (Apr 14, 2009)

1927 said:


> We're off to California for two weeks next month, missing the play-offs, but I think rather than the planned itinerary we may just hire a car and bomb down to Vegas as the deals on interenet are stupid. decent hotels for $17 a night, whereas we would be paying $100 in CA. Little 27 will love Vegas, he's in love with the lights on fruit machines, just imagine the peace we'll get staying in one big fruit machine for a week.



Just read that Bellagio (one of the best hotels in Las Vegas) is currently offering room rates of $90 - that might not sound cheap, but they usually charge $300 and up.

Depending on how many nights you plan on staying, it might be fun to take advantage and live like a high-roller for a night or two.


----------



## Kanda (Apr 14, 2009)

Bellagio is just too poncy to bother with.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 14, 2009)

DMark said:


> Just read that Bellagio (one of the best hotels in Las Vegas) is currently offering room rates of $90 - that might not sound cheap, but they usually charge $300 and up.
> 
> Depending on how many nights you plan on staying, it might be fun to take advantage and live like a high-roller for a night or two.



Nah cant find anythuing at Bellagio anywhere near that, still $300 a night. We settling for 4 nights at Hooters for £64. The most comfaortable bed I have ever slept in in my life at Hooters, its the only reason I chose to stay there again, honest!


----------



## Kanda (Apr 14, 2009)

1927 said:


> Nah cant find anythuing at Bellagio anywhere near that, still $300 a night. We settling for 4 nights at Hooters for £64. The most comfaortable bed I have ever slept in in my life at Hooters, its the only reason I chose to stay there again, honest!



At least the MGM Grand is just over the road, spending too long in Hooters would make me take the NYNY Rollercoaster and jump at the peak


----------



## Sadken (Apr 15, 2009)

Stratosphere always seems the best deal for me.  On the strip, can get rooms for about $30 per night, nice, clean, comfortable etc.  I really liked staying near Fremont Street, but the hotels aren't half as plush there.


----------



## DMark (Apr 16, 2009)

1927 said:


> Nah cant find anythuing at Bellagio anywhere near that, still $300 a night. We settling for 4 nights at Hooters for £64. The most comfaortable bed I have ever slept in in my life at Hooters, its the only reason I chose to stay there again, honest!



Well, I found this link for the $90 offer.

Hooters is the old San Remo - kind of old, but for that price, who cares?

I always say it is kind of silly to spend a lot on a room, considering you will probably only go to the room when you are too tired to stand up.  I only mentioned the Bellagio deal as an example of drastic cuts in room rates due to the current economy.


----------



## DMark (Apr 16, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Stratosphere always seems the best deal for me.  On the strip, can get rooms for about $30 per night, nice, clean, comfortable etc.  I really liked staying near Fremont Street, but the hotels aren't half as plush there.



Just don't wander behind the Stratosphere at night...kind of an "iffy" neighborhood at best.  Fremont Street has the Golden Nugget - very nice - and even Main Street Station is pretty good there...friends recently stayed at the 4 Queens and said the rooms had been renovated - new furniture, flat screen televisions and still cheap rates.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Apr 16, 2009)

DMark said:


> Well, I found this link for the $90 offer.
> 
> Hooters is the old San Remo - kind of old, but for that price, who cares?
> 
> I always say it is kind of silly to spend a lot on a room, considering you will probably only go to the room when you are too tired to stand up.  I only mentioned the Bellagio deal as an example of drastic cuts in room rates due to the current economy.



I always stay at the Wynn, i like it there, i spend _loads_ of time in the room!

But i gamble a fair bit too and *IF* you do that you'll get comped massively when you check out.


----------



## Sadken (Apr 16, 2009)

DMark said:


> Just don't wander behind the Stratosphere at night...kind of an "iffy" neighborhood at best.  Fremont Street has the Golden Nugget - very nice - and even Main Street Station is pretty good there...friends recently stayed at the 4 Queens and said the rooms had been renovated - new furniture, flat screen televisions and still cheap rates.



Yeah, Queens is cool and you're dead right about the area behind the Strat - even though the famous Vegas sign is there.


----------



## SushiMo (Apr 16, 2009)

Best way to do Vegas is to just turn up, later the better, and go straight to any reception and see what they can offer you.  We did this a few years back at The Mirage, and got 4 nights for $20 per night.  Did the same at the Bellagio 18 months ago, and got 5 nights for $50 per night.  Sooner have the rooms filled than not, and seldom will they all be fully booked.

I'll do the same again when I go back again - and I will go back, I love it!


----------



## DMark (Apr 16, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Yeah, Queens is cool and you're dead right about the area behind the Strat - *even though the famous Vegas sign is there.*



Huh?!

The famous Las Vegas sign is located on Las Vegas Boulevard, on the middle island of the street, WAY south (about 5 miles) of Stratosphere, next to Mandalay Bay.  They only just recently put in a crosswalk and limited parking so tourists would not be crushed to death trying to cross the street to take a photo of it.


----------



## Sadken (Apr 16, 2009)

yeah, past the strat but never five miles


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Apr 16, 2009)

DMark said:


> Huh?!
> 
> The famous Las Vegas sign is located on Las Vegas Boulevard, on the middle island of the street, WAY south (about 5 miles) of Stratosphere, next to Mandalay Bay.  They only just recently put in a crosswalk and limited parking so tourists would not be crushed to death trying to cross the street to take a photo of it.



You live in Las Vegas (right?) I have always wondered if this is a fluke or not.

Our driver (is always a different person,barring once) but, they're _always_ Polish.

I've found that a strange coincidence, or is it one?


----------



## DMark (Apr 17, 2009)

MightyAphrodite said:


> You live in Las Vegas (right?) I have always wondered if this is a fluke or not.
> 
> Our driver (is always a different person,barring once) but, they're _always_ Polish.
> 
> I've found that a strange coincidence, or is it one?



Hmm...never heard of that coincidence before.  To the best of my knowledge, there isn't even a significantly large population of Polish immigrants here in Las Vegas.
We do have a huge number of native born Hawaiians, large population of Hispanics, a fair number of Asians, but from Poland - that is news to me.


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 17, 2009)

DMark said:


> Hmm...never heard of that coincidence before.  To the best of my knowledge, there isn't even a significantly large population of Polish immigrants here in Las Vegas.
> We do have a huge number of native born Hawaiians, large population of Hispanics, a fair number of Asians, but from Poland - that is news to me.



Mine have always been Poles and erm.. Afghans. Guess it's to do with how long they've been there, who they know.. Should say they've all been good people too.. oddly my local cab co in London is an Afghan co as well


----------



## Kanda (Apr 17, 2009)

I need to go to Vegas with MA


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Apr 17, 2009)

DMark said:


> Hmm...never heard of that coincidence before.  To the best of my knowledge, there isn't even a significantly large population of Polish immigrants here in Las Vegas.
> We do have a huge number of native born Hawaiians, large population of Hispanics, a fair number of Asians, but from Poland - that is news to me.



My driver is always polish though 

ok, its a weird coincidence 

BUT, to add, the drivers are always employed by the Wynn, so maybe they just happen to have a few Polish drivers or something.

i see paul has polish drivers too...so tis NOT just me. 



Kanda said:


> I need to go to Vegas with MA



fuckin right you do.  x


----------



## 1927 (Apr 17, 2009)

Sadken said:


> yeah, past the strat but never five miles



6.1 miles actually!!


----------



## maes (Sep 8, 2009)

Got a deal to go here recently, $35 a night at the Hilton (Manilow is still in situ... ). Anyway, I totally don't see the appeal. Felt like it was the most  overt way to separate people from their cash as quickly as possible. Why do people like it?


----------



## 1927 (Sep 8, 2009)

maes said:


> Got a deal to go here recently, $35 a night at the Hilton (Manilow is still in situ... ). Anyway, I totally don't see the appeal. Felt like it was the most  overt way to separate people from their cash as quickly as possible. Why do people like it?



So you paid £25 for a hotel room, in the Hilton, and you say they are trying to get ya money off ya as quick as possible. Priceless.


----------



## maes (Sep 8, 2009)

Oh good point, there's nothing to spend money on in Vegas except a room for the night .


----------



## 1927 (Sep 8, 2009)

maes said:


> Oh good point, there's nothing to spend money on in Vegas except a room for the night .



My point was that if they just wanted to take as much money off you as possible then a room would be considerably more.


I took the 27 family to California in May and we headed down to Vegas for a week because money goes much further there. Hotel for 6 nights £110, as opposed to £50 a night in the state next door for inferior rooms. If you know where to look eating out can be far cheaper in Vegas, and bar prices too. Plus there are plenty of things to see and do that dont cost anything. Vegas may not be to everyone's taste, but it certainly doesnt need to be expensive. I have never gambled in Vegas, if you choose to do that then it can be v.expensive but otherwise I dont have a problem with it.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm headed that way again on Thursday. 

Mae is right, they don't get you on the room. 

I used to lose lots of money in LV. Not so much now. 

But the room is just somewhere to sleep/fall out/hide/whatever.


----------



## Kanda (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for the notice you div!!!

As said above, I'd love to do Vegas with MA...


----------



## dat brown skin (Sep 9, 2009)

Haven't been there in two years and just reading the thread makes me hanker for the place.  Might make a detour after my god daughters wedding next spring.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Oct 16, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Thanks for the notice you div!!!
> 
> As said above, I'd love to do Vegas with MA...



notice!!!




oh yeah i meant to say  on this thread ages ago the "neon graveyard" where all the old signs go to die is a good place.


----------



## Kanda (Oct 16, 2009)

Dates/Details... !!


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Oct 16, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Dates/Details... !!



ok ok i will (i HAVE now) PM'ed you about "the thing"  ....

im here now.


----------



## Meltingpot (Oct 16, 2009)

Hoover Dam / Lake Mead, about 30 miles away. The scale of it is awesome - 110 miles long at its greatest extent.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lake_Mead

BTW, I was there in late Jan / early Feb and the weather was fantastic; temperatures in the low / mid 60's and cloudless every day. You get a tremendous sense of space there. One thing to watch for though is static electricity - the air is very dry and the carpets mostly nylon, so you can get quite a shock from a doorknob in a hotel / door handle in a car or truck.


----------



## DMark (Oct 28, 2009)

BTW, it was just announced that British Airways now has non-stop flights from London to Las Vegas, daily. They are currently offering some fairly inexpensive fares to get things started, so you might want to check into that if anyone is thinking about visiting here.


----------



## Kanda (Oct 28, 2009)

DMark said:


> BTW, it was just announced that British Airways now has non-stop flights from London to Las Vegas, daily. They are currently offering some fairly inexpensive fares to get things started, so you might want to check into that if anyone is thinking about visiting here.



They're about £550 for a direct flight at a reasonable departure time. Trouble is.. you can get a flight and Hotel deal from Lastminute.com for about the same, if you don't mind taking less convenient flights.


----------



## Sadken (Oct 29, 2009)

Great ghosttown about an hour or so outside...will try to find the pics to get the name...


----------



## hammerntongues (Oct 29, 2009)

I recently booked 4 nights at the Mandalay Bay including Virgin direct flights at £700 per person. I`m not gong until next March , the last time I went was in 1986 , i am expecting to see some changes.


----------



## Kanda (Oct 29, 2009)

hammerntongues said:


> I recently booked 4 nights at the Mandalay Bay including Virgin direct flights at £700 per person. I`m not gong until next March , the last time I went was in 1986 , *i am expecting to see some changes*.



I go every other year and see changes. It will probably be massive changes to what you remember!!


----------



## 1927 (Oct 29, 2009)

Kanda said:


> I go every other year and see changes. It will probably be massive changes to what you remember!!



My father stayed in Vegas in 1990 in abrand new hotel, I went there in 2000 and the hotel had already been demolished and another one built!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 29, 2009)

This thread has been an eye-opener. So many people had such a great time. I can't say I'll ever go myself but the enthusiasm you seem to have is amazing to me. 
btw, what's fried cheese? I've always wondered.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 29, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Great ghosttown about an hour or so outside...will try to find the pics to get the name...



Calico? On the road to LA, just outside Bartsow isn't it? I know its right by the US Marines quartermaster depot, where they keep all their stores, tanks and other kit.


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 29, 2009)

I am so going next year.

*starts saving the pennies and playing the satelites*


----------



## Sadken (Oct 30, 2009)

1927 said:


> Calico? On the road to LA, just outside Bartsow isn't it? I know its right by the US Marines quartermaster depot, where they keep all their stores, tanks and other kit.



Sounds like the place...I forgot to look...


----------



## DMark (Oct 31, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Sounds like the place...I forgot to look...



That is probably where you went.  However, there is another place you might want to check out next time - going south from Las Vegas towards the Grand Canyon, is Oatman that is only a short side trip off the main road and might be worth a look on your way to, or from, the Grand Canyon.
Speaking of which, some of you might be interested in this place - The Train as a hotel destination combined with a train trip to the Grand Canyon.  Can be a bit slow and "touristy", but if you are traveling with kids or grandma, this might be something to consider.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 31, 2009)

The two buffets at the Rio. The seafood one, and the carnival.


----------



## DMark (Nov 6, 2009)

It was just announced that Bette Midler will give her final performance at Caesars on January 31.

Her press release makes it sound like the happy end to a happy time, however the local news reported that ticket sales have been slow, and that Bette has not exactly been a team player when it comes to local charity events and other activities in Las Vegas.

So if you want to see her before she leaves, order those tickets soon.


----------

